# fsck : what one read or announce it



## jotawski (May 29, 2010)

sorry for disturbing the board but i really want to know.

eff-es-sea-ke

or 

fish-ky

or anything else.

really apologized for asking and thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

AFAIK, it's pronounced letter for letter (eff, ess, see, kay). In Dutch it's not unusal to even use the Dutch pronunciation of those letters (eff, ess, say, kah).


----------



## rusty (May 29, 2010)

DutchDemon said:
			
		

> AFAIK, it's pronounced letter for letter (eff, ess, see, kay).



Agreed.


----------



## fronclynne (May 29, 2010)

I've heard eff-seek from windows/novell dudes who had a linux firewall.  I just call it by th' letters, but sometimes I use Deutsch instead of Dutch.


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2010)

Most of us up here pronounce is eff-sick.


----------



## jotawski (May 30, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I've heard eff-seek from windows/novell dudes who had a linux firewall.  I just call it by th' letters, but sometimes I use Deutsch instead of Dutch.



eff-ess-tse-kah so,
i just wonder where i got the sound fisky from.  it is likely that f(i)scky is more easy to pronouce that letter by letter one.  the y at the end is from option y which is almost always used when this command is called.

any other opinions are welcome.

many thanks indeed for your time.


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2010)

*always use shadyurl.com*

Well, instead of shouting [a different, older f-word], just (sibilantly hiss), "fssssk!!!" like a big ol' fat python explodin' cuz he ate to many hippos.


----------



## aragon (May 30, 2010)

I've only heard "eff ess see kay" and "fisk" over here.  I use both.


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2010)

I use ef-es-check. Which is basically what it does anyway.


----------



## jotawski (May 31, 2010)

oh yes here at the foot note on page 141 of the Essentail System Administration, or the white book, 3rd edition said "fisk".

not sure what the red book said but many thanks indeed for all comments here.


----------

